# "Trust in God"



## skidzer

Hi, as mentioned above, I would like some help on translating the phrase, "Trust in God".

I'm intending to infuse this phrase into a tattoo I'm designing for myself.
I do hope it'll accurate seeing as how it'll be permanent.

Could anyone also kindly type out the pronunciation too?

I've heard the word to be used is "Bitachon"?

Thanks for you advice!


----------



## Nunty

Welcome to the forum, skidzer 

Bitachon (בטחון) means confidence; it is a noun. I'm not sure if the English phrase you are translating means that, or if it means "trust" as a verb in the imperative.

You might some ideas in this thread, too.


----------



## skidzer

Hi! Thanks for your reply and warm welcome!!

The word "Trust" i am referring to also would mean confidence.
Thus, Confidence in God.
As long as it does not change the meaning of the phrase that i'm trying to imply, it's fine.
According to my research, would I be right to say that Hebrew is read from right to left?


----------



## skidzer

*אני מאמין בה'

would the above phrase be accurate?

if so,  could anyone kindly help me with the pronunciation?
*


----------



## Nunty

skidzer said:


> *אני מאמין בה'
> 
> would the above phrase be accurate?
> 
> if so,  could anyone kindly help me with the pronunciation?
> *


This is correct if you have a _geresh_ (like an apostrophe) after the last letter like this: ה'. (It probably got turned around because you didn't put the rtl tags into your message. See the formatting sticky.) That is an abbreviation for the name of God that religious Jews do not write out unnecessarily. It is pronounced "hashem" and it means "the name". So, if that is what you want, you must put the _geresh_ at the end, like this: אני מאמין בה'.

*EDIT:* I forgot to add that your phrase translates as "I believe in Hashem". The nuance is slightly different from "I trust in God", which you can find in the thread I linked to above.


----------



## cfu507

אני מאמין בה'  means I believe in God when the speaker is male. If you are female, you should write  אני מאמינה בה'.
I would translate the verb trust to בוטח (for male) or בוטחת (for female). There is a difference between   מאמין בה'    and   בוטח בה' . 

Trust in God would probably be:  אמון בה'. The word אמון and אמונה are different.
We mostly say אני מאמין באלוהים when we mean that we belive that he exists. 

You can also write  בטח בה'  which means trust God (trust is a verb).


----------



## skidzer

באל אשים מבטחי

 אני מאמין בה'

Which of the above two would be more accurate to the phrase I am trying to imply?
("Trust God" or "Trust in God" or "Confide in God")
(If i change "God" to "Him" would there be any drastic change in meaning?)
(I'm male) 


p.s. I'm sorry i keep asking all these qns as I am rather new to this beatiful language and it is really important to me.


----------



## Tamar

באל אשים מבטחי is in a higher register than אני מאמין בה'. They both mean pretty much the same thing, but:
The first is closer because the word "trust" is still there. 
אני מאמין בה' simply means "I believe in God".


----------



## cfu507

Tamar said:


> באל אשים מבטחי is in a higher register than אני מאמין בה'. They both mean pretty much the same thing, but:
> The first is closer because the word "trust" is still there.
> אני מאמין בה' simply means "I believe in God".


 
I would say the same


----------



## skidzer

How would I Pronounce:

באל אשים מבטחי

אני מאמין בה'


----------



## Flaminius

באל אשים מבטחי
be-el asim mivtachi.

אני מאמין בה'
ani ma'amin bashem.


----------

